# ACS Assessment - Software Engineer - Employer Reference Issue



## immi.sam (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi every one

This is SAM from India. I am into the preparatory stage of filing the Skill Assessment for Software Engineer but have got stuck into a situation. I have got more than 3 years of Software Engineering experience (see details below) with two employers. 

*- 20 months with prev employer as Software Engineer
- 24 months with current employer as Assistant Manager (IT Department) but working as Software Engineer
*
I am working at a large firm employing more than 14000 people and we do not have any skill specific job titles like Software Engineer etc. instead we have general titles for all designations starting from Junior Office to Director (JO, Off, Sn. Off, AM, DM, Manager, DGM, GM etc)

My current employer provided the employment certificate with the following Roles and Responsibilities. However, my consultant objects that these do not correspond to the Software Engineer (ACS and DIAC) and the experience of two years can not claimed. He wants to have another letter from the same employer but the employer is refusing to issue.

*Roles & Responsibilities:*



Conduct business analysis and develop requirement documents to implement software solutions
Develop project schedule and assists project manager to resource and manage projects
Implement software system as per the requirement documents and provide post implementation support
Create and execute application test scripts, scenarios, and test plans during Unit, Integration and System Testing
Creating user manuals, training documents and training users

Considering the above situation, what are the alternatives for me?

An early response will be highly appreciated.

Regards

SAM


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi sam,

I prefer to include atleast 10 roles and responsibilities. But after looking into your aforementioned roles, I think it looks similar to ANZSCO requirements.

For roles and responsibilities, refer this link. I would prefer to narrate the roles and responsibilities and technologies used separately. 

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

If the employer refuses to issue a new one, probably you need to convince them that what is your current situation with the issued letter and request them a new one in a very polite manner. Approach higher officials to get it solved. Don't worry they will agree to issue a new one.

Before issuing the letter, you would have validated with your consultancy. But this time dont make that mistake. Make sure the content of the letter is verified by your consultancy.

It will take some time but be patient.

-Rams


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

immi.sam said:


> Hi every one
> 
> This is SAM from India. I am into the preparatory stage of filing the Skill Assessment for Software Engineer but have got stuck into a situation. I have got more than 3 years of Software Engineering experience (see details below) with two employers.
> 
> ...


Talk to your employer once more and tell them that your purpose is to apply for ACS assessment and they require an in detail letter stating your roles and responsibilities. 

Also prepare a draft letter, get in confirmed from your agent and then forward it to your companies HR.

Normally most companies are reluctant to issue in detail letters, but once you talk to them and inform your purpose they will most probably issue a letter.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------

